# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ > 100 рецептов для друзей >  Диетические страсти

## tanu_sha

Дорогие, друзья :Tender: !!! Приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе *«100 рецептов для друзей».* Это конкурс-марафон, состоит из 10 тем (созданных отдельно) . Победителей определим по количеству «спасибо». 
После окончания конкурса – рецепты-победители будут увековечены в форумовской кулинарной книге, которую каждый участник сможет распечатать дома, конечно если есть принтер… или в ближайшем копицентре, если принтера дома нет. Так же в конце года из 100 работ мы выберем самую лучшую (по количеству «спасибо»), автор которой и станет обладателем гран при :Ok: 

Пора ознакомится с *условиями конкурса*:
Один  пост должен содержать только один рецепт.
Рецепт состоит из:
- названия
- фотографии 
- ингредиентов;
- способа приготовления;
- комментариев (по желанию) – расскажите, почему для конкурса вы выбрали именно это блюдо или интересную историю, связанную с ним.

*Темы конкурса:*(созданы отдельно *в этом* подразделе)

*Диетические страсти*
Диета…. Чтоб еще такого съесть, чтоб похудеть. 

05-25 декабря выбор лучшего рецепта.

----------


## Aannaa

*ЯБЛОЧКИ С КЛЮКВОЙ*

Проблема любой диеты - очень хочется сладенького и вкусненького! Меня спасают такие яблочки. Целые яблоки помыть, вырезать углубление в сердцевине, только не прорезать до конца, так чтобы яблочко было как стаканчик. В вырезанную сердцевину положить 1/2 чайной ложки меда и примерно 1 чайную ложку клюквы. Яблочки на противень и в духовку на средний огонь. Запекать, пока подрумянятся. И вкусно, и полезно. В печёном яблоке много пектина! Приятного аппетита!

----------

